# Kensington Track ball or Magic Track pad 2



## P3TAAL (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi Guys, 

I will be ordering a new iMac soon and wondered if I should stump up the extra 50 quid for the track pad. I definitely won't use the Magic Mouse and I already have a Kensington track ball which is good.

Just wanted some thoughts on what people think of the trackpad for daw use.

cheers
Patrick


----------



## Kent (Aug 8, 2020)

have you seen this? https://vi-control.net/community/threads/mouse-vs-trackpad-and-keyboard-questions.78654/


----------



## P3TAAL (Aug 8, 2020)

No I didn't see that, thanks. From all the user reviews it looks like its a suck it and see situation. I might give the trackpad a go in conjunction with my trackball


----------



## blinkofani (Aug 8, 2020)

At 50$ a Magic Trackpad 2 is a good deal. If you ever don’t like it, resell it with a profit. But, give it at least 2 weeks and you won’t return to a mouse. People have used mice since the start of computing so we’re so used to that pointing device it’s hard to get used to something else!! All the gestures and forcetouch feature add up to a great workflow and is softer on your body. You need to check System Prefs under Trackpad AND also accessibility as there’s a lot of stuff you can do/fine tune. 

Doing some troubleshooting sometimes for people, I’m always surprised how a lot of people don’t « activate » all the features of the Apple trackpad when I’m on their computer. If you’re using Logic, you have a lot of functions with the Forcetouch feature, to the point I changed my CMD tool in different editors thanks to this.

Blink


----------



## P3TAAL (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks Blink, Thats a very good point about selling it if I don't get on with it.


----------



## robcs (Aug 8, 2020)

The big advantage with the magic trackpad is the possibility to use it as a control surface with a tool called audioswift. I have mine set up so I can switch between a 3-cc fader and an x-y pad, and there are several other options.


----------



## Golden Frog (Aug 13, 2020)

You can use your trackball side by side with a trackpad as another tool. Here are some examples: 









Producing Music With a Trackpad - AudioSwift


The most used input device in computer based music production is definitely the mouse. However, for Mac users a trackpad can also be a valuable tool, either by using the built-in trackpad on a MacBook or adding a Magic Trackpad to a desktop setup.




audioswiftapp.com


----------

